# Tu-104 Aeroflot airliner



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Old Pegaso/Necomisa model of the Tupolev 104, the first jet airliner in Aeroflot service.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool. I flew on a Tu 104 before


----------

